# travel insurance for over 70's



## snowy (14 Sep 2008)

can any recommend a travel insurance company who would insure, for a reasonable amount, a 72 year woman old for a few days in europe?  Shes in good health, active but had skin cancer a few years ago but now has the all clear . 

anything i have seen online has a cut off age of 69/70

cheers


----------



## Guest124 (14 Sep 2008)

Try the AA    -     [broken link removed]


----------



## snowy (15 Sep 2008)

cheers


----------



## theresa1 (13 Dec 2009)

The AA normally send out a quote for €115 with a €20 deduction each year for 1 year Travel insurance. My Aunt who is over 70 got a new estimated premium from them stating Worldwide €149 and Europe €183. Surely Europe should be cheaper than having it for Worldwide and no fixed price given on website. They obviously realise people are shopping around and want to make it harder now by not giving fixed price's. Anybody know of other company's that cater for over 70's for Travel insurance?


----------



## margaret1 (27 Dec 2009)

I got my dad travel insurance on Aer lingus site. Excellent value for over 80's.


----------



## rochs (27 Dec 2009)

If you are a member with VHI they will give you travel Insurance cover.


----------

